# Bucherer Vintage Watch



## bushymusic (Mar 25, 2013)

Hi,

I'm in need of guidance, I've just bought a 50's vintage Bucherer watch with chronograph/two dials on the face and a Lemania movment.

The watch is manual wind and after it is completely wound will keep good time for up to 12-15 hours and them lose 10 minutes in the proceeding hour. It keeps running but accurate time is a joke then until it stops.

I've got the option of returning it to the buyer who is not a shop but am unsure.

As collectors.....do some or all of you only collect watches that run perfectly? would you keep a watch that neede winding twice a day?

I visited a watch repaired and he said that was my choice...wind it twice a day or spend Â£200 to get it repaired..but there is no gaurantee that once it's taken appart all can be fixed.

Thoughts???

cheers,

bushymusic/


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

sounds like it probably need a new mainspring and a service , i guess it depends on how much you paid for it in the first place and how much you like the watch , lemania movement watches are highly collectable.

oh .. and i'd find a new watch repairer -weird how he knows how much to charge before hes even taken it apart to see whats wrong


----------



## bushymusic (Mar 25, 2013)

He did elaborate quite a bit, he said that the watch movement had suffered some water damage in the past, that there were signs of rust in the movement and that a cost to replace the main spring would be Â£100-200 to include a service but that he would have to see once it was taken apart. He of course didnâ€™t like the fact Iâ€™d bought it from ebay as he owned a shop which is fully understandable but he came highly recommended by my friend who gets all his watches repair by him. The watch cost Â£370.00. Not sure if thatâ€™s a good price or not but I was happy if it wound as advertised but nowâ€¦.canâ€™t decide if I've been mugged.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

What Pugster says makes a lot of sense. Shop around if you can. What part of the country are you in?

A '50s Bucherer with a Lemania, depending on the overall condition, should be worth doing up. I love my vintage watches, but I like them to wind properly, run for at least a day, and be within a minute or so, better if possible.:buba:


----------



## bushymusic (Mar 25, 2013)

id post some images/photos but I dont know how here


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Posting a picture: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=13637


----------

